# eclipse jetextfieldgröße



## Underfaker (28. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Größen von z. B. jtextfields in eclipse zu ändern? (Benutze Windowbuilder pro)

Bei mir wird immer eine Standardgröße festgelegt und ich wollte das Textfield größer bzw. kleiner ziehen, allerdings werden diese automatisch angeordnet und die Größe fixiert, kann man das auch variabel machen, sodass ich bestimmen kann (per Maus) wie groß und an welcher Position die Elemente stehen?

[EDIT]

Ok die Größe der Textfields lässt sich zumindestens über Columns ändern...[/EDIT]


----------



## Final_Striker (28. Jun 2012)

Stichwort: Layoutmanager
A Visual Guide to Layout Managers (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Laying Out Components Within a Container)


----------



## Underfaker (29. Jun 2012)

Hi, Grouplayout hat den Erfolg gebracht, danke. 

Um nicht eine neue Frage zu eröffnen vielleicht noch hier:

Ist es möglich bestimmte Lbaels, Textfelder etc. erst zu einem betsimmten Zeitpunkt während der laufzeit anzuzeigen?
Und zwar möchte über Radiobutton auswählen wie viele Eingaben es gegben soll und entsprechend sollen dann die Textfelder etc. erscheinen.

Und eine weitere Frage:

Ich habe eine ButtonGroup benutzt damit nur ein Radiobutton ausgewählt werden kann aber ich habe gelesen, dass man dann den Button nicht wieder auf "nicht angeklickt" setzen kann, stimmt das? Ich würde bei einer Art Clear-Button nämlich gerne den Ausgangszustand herbeiführen und deshalb soll dann auch kein radio-Button mehr angeklickt sein.

Vielen dank schonmal.


----------



## Fab1 (29. Jun 2012)

> Ist es möglich bestimmte Lbaels, Textfelder etc. erst zu einem betsimmten Zeitpunkt während der laufzeit anzuzeigen?
> Und zwar möchte über Radiobutton auswählen wie viele Eingaben es gegben soll und entsprechend sollen dann die Textfelder etc. erscheinen.



Natürlich funktioniert das. Allerdings sollte man anschließend repaint() / validate() aufrufen, damit die Änderungen auch sichtbar sind. Dazu gibt es meiner Wissens auch einen Thread in der FAQ.

Eventuell lohnt es sich aber vielleicht auch das CardLayoutzu verwenden. Dieses kann man sich wie ein Kartenstapel vorstellen, die oberste wird angezeigt.


----------



## Underfaker (29. Jun 2012)

Danke,

in den FAQs habe ich dazu nichts gefundendeshalb die Frage wie mache ich das?

Kannst du mir da vielleicht einen Codeschnipsel geben?


----------



## Underfaker (30. Jun 2012)

Habe es rausbekommen, die labels etc. als static deklariert und:


```
textField_6.setVisible(false);
```

Reicht für meinen Zweck.

Hat denn noch jemand eine Idee zu den Radiobuttons, also dass ich diese als "nicht angeklickt" makieren kann trotz Buttongroup und wenn ja mit welchem Befehl.

(Eventuell sollte ich das im GUI-Unterforum fragen)


----------

